# No LAN connections available



## him_damian (Feb 19, 2009)

No LAN connections available 
hi i am having this strange problem...
after rebooting my PC today, suddenly i couldnt find any LAN connection icon in the taskbar. I dont have any PCI lan card, using the onboard one.
i checked my network connections, and there was no Local area connection icon, only the 1394 connection. the lan cable is plugged in on the motherbnoard, and the port is blinking. Also the port on my modem is showing data transfer on.
tried reinstalling the drivers from my motherboard CD, but in vain. 

Also, my BIOS is not showing anything about LAN connection in the on-board peripherals part. Thus i cannot check wether its enabled or disabled.

In the device manager, there is no other network adapter than the 1394 adapter, hence, the troubleshoot doesnt work.

i am unable to connect to the internet as i use the LAN to connect to it.


PLEASE HELP !!!!:4-dontkno


----------



## him_damian (Feb 19, 2009)

just figured out the BIOS settings and onboard lan is 'enabled'
if that is of any help


----------



## Moto_Terminator (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi there,

Uninstall the network card from the device manager, reboot the computer, and then when the computer boots back onto windows, let windows re-detect the network card and see if you are able to get network connection then.

Also it would help us if you provide your network setup. Do you have a router? switch? etc.etc. Is your computer the only one having this problem on the network? If you have more computers on the network, are they able to get internet signal successfully?


----------



## him_damian (Feb 19, 2009)

Moto_Terminator said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Uninstall the network card from the device manager, reboot the computer, and then when the computer boots back onto windows, let windows re-detect the network card and see if you are able to get network connection then.
> 
> Also it would help us if you provide your network setup. Do you have a router? switch? etc.etc. Is your computer the only one having this problem on the network? If you have more computers on the network, are they able to get internet signal successfully?




hi thanks 4 da reply... my problem is dat, there is no network card shown in the device manager other than the 1394 network adapter.
this was always there with my lan card. now my lan card is missing. and no matter how many times i restart da pc, computer does not detect any other new hardware.
i thought that the hardware might be faulty, but when i plug in my lan wire on the card, it shows the blinking yellow light

and yes, i am on a switch from which my friends pc is working very fine over the net. i am using his pc thankfully to post these forums.
2 other pcs are also getting the internet signal very nicely.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If the NIC doesn't appear anywhere in Device Manager, it's either disabled in the BIOS, unplugged, or dead.


----------

